# Finally..the setup I wanted (for now..!)



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a Cubika and an MDF for 4 years until January when I got the Classic. Its a 2008 model and was in perfect condition. The only mod I have done so far is upgrade the steam wand.

I got the K3 last month and it needed a bit of TLC. It had a few screws missing and was quite tired looking. I found new screws, brought a mini hopper as the one I got with it was the large hopper & gave it a clean with puly caff solution to get rid of the coffee oils staining the metal work. Finally I finished it off with a bit of car wax. The burrs feel good however I will most likely replace these soon.


----------



## Koffee (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice set up, how long does it usually take you to pour yourself a cup?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Koffee said:


> Nice set up, how long does it usually take you to pour yourself a cup?


I normally switch on as soon as I get up and leave it to warm up for 20 minutes. Then a morning espresso for me and a cappa for the wife usually only takes me 5 minutes. A quick clean and flush and its off for the rest of the day. However at the weekends it is usually on all day.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I never see the point in leaving a Gaggia on all day.. The small boiler only takes 10 mins to warm up.. All your doing is shortening the life of the boiler, plus any residue of coffee/oils just gets baked on and makes it harder to remove when you come to clean.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

russe11 said:


> I never see the point in leaving a Gaggia on all day.. The small boiler only takes 10 mins to warm up.. All your doing is shortening the life of the boiler, plus any residue of coffee/oils just gets baked on and makes it harder to remove when you come to clean.


Its on because its getting used pretty much all day. If I am in on my own then I do tend to turn it off it I know it will not get any more use that day.


----------



## Andrewb (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice setup, I started with a classic. Worked up to a la marzocco linear, recently returned to a classic. Surprised how good the classic is.

In relation to leaving a machine on I don't really buy the logic of leaving a machine on. I have been using the linea most days for a couple of years. Switch on wait 25mins for it to warm up, pull a couple of shots and had no problems. If I were it leave it on 24hrs a day, apart from costing a fortune in electric I believe would increase limescale.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree. It is only left on when I have a steady stream of friends/relatives during a day. Its usually on 20 mins before I pull the first shot to get everything warmed up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cool avatar Shaun. ?

Now you need a Eureka Minion ?


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

hotmetal said:


> Cool avatar Shaun.
> 
> Now you need a Eureka Minion


----------



## dominicd (Mar 21, 2016)

Thats awesome!


----------

